# Fun with pesticides.



## treeman82 (Jan 9, 2002)

Hello all. For any of you who were following the 48 HR notification law in New York, you should be familiar with the groups; the DEC and the NYSTLA. Well today I had gone to the annual NYSTLA conference in White Plains. I had gone to hear a DEC rep speak on updates with pesticides. There are a few good new ones that they are proposing that I think will either outrage most or make you laugh. The first new law that they want to put in place is that all application tools must display certain information. Such as EPA reg #'s, Company address and number, Product name, and a few other things. The second one is rather interesting. The DEC wants to put into place where if you are making an application you must record the exact time of application, the wind velocity, wind direction, and temperature when applying the chemical. That last one is supposed to be geared more towards "tree sprayers." 

- Just a preview of things to come. 

PS these were the more interesting new laws they want to come up with, there are others.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 9, 2002)

I guy from Long Island in a class I'm taking this week was talking about no more soil injections of any kind either, maybe they'll come to their senses soon?


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 9, 2002)

This is why membership in professional organizations is an important thing.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 10, 2002)

In WI all containers must be labled or tagged with a lable or the info you noted. Trucks must have label, and MSDS. Or documentation must include all the above with date, time, range of wind speed, direction, weather conditions.....We must call people within one block radius who wish to be notified 12 hrs prior to application. Properties must be flagged in all four cournes of the lot...


----------

